# big hop in southbay-free!



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

details- single pump, double pump catagories only. TBA

when- 10-17-04 

where- Caltrane parking lot-ford rd./monterey rd. SAN JOSE

cost- $5.00 to enter car.

prize- $40.00 per catagory for 1st place

live music by- too $hort, Celly Cel, DJ Cowtipper, Lighter shade of brown, willy nelson

please no attitudes!

attn:ladies, arrive topless get photo took for JOYSTICK MAGAZINE


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

this aeint for real is it ?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thongsolo_@Oct 11 2004, 01:07 AM
> *details- single pump, double pump catagories only. TBA
> 
> when- 10-17-04
> ...


ya right, lol 40 bucks :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

WILLIE NELSON IM THERE :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thongsolo_@Oct 11 2004, 01:07 AM
> *details- single pump, double pump catagories only. TBA
> 
> when- 10-17-04
> ...


I really like that part!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

no way this can be serious, it takes at least 40 bucks to fill up a tank. :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

i sure its phoney .i think too short would not be caught dead performing in a cal-trans parking lot :biggrin:


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

we'll see how many of you are driving by that day looking.
listen to 106.1 tomorrow morning during the morning show with chuy for more info.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thongsolo_@Oct 11 2004, 02:01 PM
> *we'll see how many of you are driving by that day looking.
> listen to 106.1 tomorrow morning during the morning show with chuy for more info.
> [snapback]2285470[/snapback]​*


ya right, fuck a radio station :uh:


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thongsolo_@Oct 11 2004, 01:07 AM
> *details- single pump, double pump catagories only. TBA
> 
> when- 10-17-04
> ...


FUCKING LIAR. DUMB FUCK. CELLY CEL. CALTRANE? CALTRAIN? DUMB FUCK!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

who the hell is dj COWtipper? do you even have a flyer... probably not, it would have cost you more than 40 bucks... flyers or hop money, flyers or hop money... luckily you dont drive or you woulda spent it on gas.

if your serious you better start looking for some sponsors... quick! :roflmao:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

Yeah this does sound kinda fake, why you barely posting it up? short of time and actually if you win you will only win $35.00 cause $5.00 entry


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Oct 11 2004, 01:56 PM
> *CAN ANYBODY ELSE SMEEL THAT .........................THE BULLSHIT THAT IS!
> I'm sure its phoney .I think Too Short would not be caught dead performing  at  a cal-trian parking lot :biggrin:
> hey i found a pic of thong solo
> [snapback]2285460[/snapback]​*


 :ugh: :guns: :dunno:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

HEY CHEEZY YOU PAINT YOUR CAR PINK? (AVATAR) :biggrin:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 11 2004, 04:38 PM
> *HEY CHEEZY YOU PAINT YOUR CAR PINK? (AVATAR)  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2285958[/snapback]​*


NAH ITS JUST GLARE OF ANTOHER CAR THAT IT WAS PARKED NEAR


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

Look coaston, I'm working on getting sinister out there, as well as some local wheel shops. If I'm soooo cheap, explain willy nelson. He is a grip man.
hopefully we can get street low to cover it.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thongsolo_@Oct 11 2004, 06:10 PM
> *Look coaston, I'm working on getting sinister out there, as well as some local wheel shops. If I'm soooo cheap, explain willy nelson. He is a grip man.
> hopefully we can get street low to cover it.
> [snapback]2286272[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm getting info on the arival time....to be safe and be able to hop, get there at no later than 7am. Too Short will not be showing due to prior arrangments with Lil Jon. We are working very hard to get Santana, please be patient.


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

To put out a hop of this caliber is very hard and takes alot of effort. I need to thank the following car clubs, Luxurious, Cobra, Primos, Aztec Empire, and Nuestra Tiempok.
Without you folks, we wouldn't have had the inspiration, or help to kick start things off.
Thanks to Chuy Gomez as well.

Please bring the whole family for a day of firme ranflas y inches!!!!


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

THIS IS PRETTY FUNNY


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> *To put out a hop of this caliber is very hard and takes alot of effort. I need to thank the following car clubs, Luxurious, Cobra, Primos, Aztec Empire, and Nuestra Tiempok.
> Without you folks, we wouldn't have had the inspiration, or help to kick start things off.
> Thanks to Chuy Gomez as well.
> 
> Please bring the whole family for a day of firme ranflas y inches!!!! *


 :dunno:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

LIL JON....LMAO..THIS IS GAY..AND EVEN HOW FAKE IT SOUNDS...SOMEONE WILL PASS BY @ LEAST..LOL


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thongsolo_@Oct 11 2004, 10:48 PM
> *To put out a hop of this caliber is very hard and takes alot of effort. I need to thank the following car clubs, Luxurious, Cobra, Primos, Aztec Empire, and Nuestra Tiempok.
> Without you folks, we wouldn't have had the inspiration, or help to kick start things off.
> Thanks to Chuy Gomez as well.
> ...


how about us? or es riders? :uh:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 12 2004, 08:13 AM
> *how about us? or es riders? :uh:
> [snapback]2287613[/snapback]​*


havn't heard of the cobra's except from that old movie grease lol or the simpson's episode where homer want's to join the cobra's motorcycle gang :biggrin:


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

well, we are really willing to get help from all clubs. we contacted Paul (SJ car club alliance president), and he is willing to do a full on speech, with a microphone, about the history of lowriding in san jose califas.-( the speech will occur after willy nelson(confirmed) performs)- see schedule coming soon.

For your convenience, there is a McDonalds located across the street, as well as Taco Bell. Please clean up alll trash or else we can't throw one again at same location.


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

again is this for real ?
cause it starting to stink like bullshit even more


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Oct 12 2004, 10:34 AM
> *again is this for real ?
> cause it starting to stink like  bullshit even more
> [snapback]2287978[/snapback]​*


i think its real, pick me up.. will go together


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ooh a speech i cant wait!


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 12 2004, 10:50 AM
> *i think its real, pick me up.. will go together
> [snapback]2288018[/snapback]​*


i am goin in my 87 nissan mini van and gonna do some gas hoppin
how much is the gas hoppin prize :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Oct 12 2004, 11:20 AM
> *i am  goin  in my 87 nissan mini van and gonna do some gas hoppin
> how much is the gas hoppin prize  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2288098[/snapback]​*


STILL PICKING ME UP?


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 12 2004, 11:38 AM
> *STILL PICKING ME UP?
> [snapback]2288138[/snapback]​*


fo sure you and your whole club :biggrin:


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Oct 12 2004, 11:20 AM
> *i am  goin  in my 87 nissan mini van and gonna do some gas hoppin
> how much is the gas hoppin prize  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2288098[/snapback]​*



Yah, gas hoppin the Nissan van. I'll get together some members so we''ll all sit in the back and it'll get some major inches. :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i always wanted to ride in the mini van! can i sit next to the batteries!?


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 12 2004, 12:13 PM
> *i always wanted to ride in the mini van! can i sit next to the batteries!?
> [snapback]2288252[/snapback]​*


shit you can sit on the batteries and even hold the quick ground disconnect
but don't tell anybody everyone want's that job
and like monte man said you will have to sit in the back so we can get some good weight transfer :biggrin:
i think if we pack about 10 heads in the back i should be able to hit back bumper no problem :0


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Who is this clown??? LOL :biggrin: This has GOT to be a joke! ...and don't PM again fool! :roflmao:

LOL

this IS funny.....$40.....:roflmao:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

im down. :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Oct 12 2004, 11:20 AM
> *i am  goin  in my 87 nissan mini van and gonna do some gas hoppin
> how much is the gas hoppin prize  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2288098[/snapback]​*


$45.00


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 12 2004, 02:32 PM
> *$45.00
> [snapback]2288670[/snapback]​*


45.00 I'M THERE I ONLY NEEDED $45.00 MORE DOLLARS FOR THAT BAG OF WEED I HAVE BEEN SAVIN UP FOR! uffin: 
I LOVE HOW SHIT JUST WORKS OUT :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Oct 12 2004, 02:54 PM
> *45.00 I'M THERE I ONLY NEEDED $45.00  MORE DOLLARS FOR THAT BAG OF WEED I HAVE BEEN SAVIN UP FOR! uffin:
> I LOVE HOW SHIT JUST WORKS OUT  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2288743[/snapback]​*


YOU STILL SMOKE THAT BROWN SHIT?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

wheres 84 cutt been hiding... got some super secrect pics of his trunk redone, for this grand hop next to the walmart with willie nelson.


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 12 2004, 03:11 PM
> *YOU STILL SMOKE THAT BROWN SHIT?
> [snapback]2288802[/snapback]​*


ONLY THE CHRONIC LIKE DR DRE 
OH BY THE WAY I THINK HE'S PERFORMING AT THE CAL-TRAIN STATION TOO WITH SNOOP


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

what are you getting for 45 bucks?


----------



## CadillacRub408 (Mar 18, 2003)

WILLIE NELSON.....IM THERE FO SHO.... :biggrin: 

 :twak:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 12 2004, 03:37 PM
> *what are you getting for 45 bucks?
> [snapback]2288888[/snapback]​*


NO I SAID I JUST NEEDED 45.00 MORE CAUSE I ALREADY GOT 15.00 SAVED UP!
60.00 FOR 1/8 OF  THE CHRONIC


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

oh ok makes sense but now your paying too much... :biggrin:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 12 2004, 04:01 PM
> *oh ok makes sense but now your paying too much... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2289028[/snapback]​*


YOU GOT A BETTER DEAL...............J/K :biggrin:
uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:
YOU KNOW WHAT FUCK THE WEED I'M GETTING A FULL TANK OF GAS FOR MY LAC INSTEAD .THEY COST THE SAME RIGHT NOW :uh:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

half a tank to get there and half a tank to get back


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

YOU GOT IT HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks to Sharkside for the support, and for giving us Dan's beeper #. We spoke with him and he will be down for sure!
god I hope this will be a great turnout.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thongsolo_@Oct 12 2004, 05:54 PM
> *Thanks to Sharkside for the support, and for giving us Dan's beeper #. We spoke with him and he will be down for sure!
> god I hope this will be a great turnout.
> [snapback]2289382[/snapback]​*


fuck you, who the hell ae you? :uh:dan who


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

I mean Dan from Eminences, sorry. does anybody know folks who might have a popcorn machine handy....for the kids that is!


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

This is a hop, please dont email me about showing your cars!!!!!!! Hop only, did I say dancers??? NO fuckers!


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

Look, if $40.oo bucks isn't shit to big tymers, then don't come. 

Paul, if yer reading this,,, we got the hopping scale from East Side Riders C/C- don't worry about trying to getr a hold of showtime.


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

Homie who are you? Obviously ain't nobody taking you seriously and being anonymous ain't helping out your cause and then you come out with a name like thongsolo. Why don't you let everybody know who you are and they might respect you a little more, what do you got to hide? 

Eddie


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

lol told you :biggrin:


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

Eddie, Is streetlow gonna make it for sure? I called yesterday to confirm with Jimmy?.... let me know please.
thanks,

T.So Low

Joystick Magazine
(finest nude hinas this far west)


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

WHERES ALL MY PUERTO RICANS AT???????????????????????


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

Nah homie, were NOT going to be there this Sunday. By the way, who is Jimmy?

Eddie


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

aight....like that. 
ok, no Jimmy now. look man, be there or be square.


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

i think it might be american psyco this is kinda his style


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 12 2004, 02:12 PM
> *wheres 84 cutt been hiding... got some super secrect pics of his trunk redone, for this grand hop next to the walmart with willie nelson.
> 
> 
> ...


coast why you gotta show everyone my new setup :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Oct 12 2004, 03:00 PM
> *NO I SAID I JUST NEEDED 45.00 MORE CAUSE I ALREADY GOT 15.00 SAVED UP!
> 60.00 FOR  1/8 OF   THE CHRONIC
> [snapback]2289018[/snapback]​*


dam rich $60.00 for a eighth
:twak: :biggrin: to much


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Oct 12 2004, 08:03 PM
> *dam rich $60.00 for a eighth
> :twak:  :biggrin:  to much
> [snapback]2289783[/snapback]​*


i never pay full price homie, but good lookin out :biggrin: 
i got the hook on that uffin: uffin:


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

livinlieluxur is hatin :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i thought it was american loco too but he dont know how to spell for shit. this guy seems like he almost graduated... :biggrin:


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

just added ierra and JETHRO TULL !!!! yeaaahhhh


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thongsolo_@Oct 12 2004, 08:19 PM
> *livinlieluxur is hatin :0
> [snapback]2289817[/snapback]​*


can you actually spell? :dunno: 


and i am not hatin just pointing out the obvious!

the bullshit is gettin DEEPER you now what i mean 


well anyway your new (or are you?) on the forum and you are posting some bullshit .what else are we supposed to think?  


let me guess jerry garcia from the grateful dead was just signed to play!

back to you thongsolo! :wave:


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

Haha.....Rick James is suppose to be there too!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Oct 12 2004, 11:08 PM
> *Haha.....Rick James is suppose to be there too!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2290313[/snapback]​*


can you smell the bullshit ?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

rumor has it eazy E is and pac too, damn this should be good...


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> rumor has it eazy E is and pac too, damn this should be good...
> [snapback]2291428[/snapback]​[/quote
> 
> BIGGIE IS SUPPOSED TO MAKE A APPEARENCE 2


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> > rumor has it eazy E is and pac too, damn this should be good...
> > [snapback]2291428[/snapback]​[/quote
> >
> > BIGGIE IS SUPPOSED TO MAKE A APPEARENCE 2
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

right on time for holloween! do we have to wear costumes?


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 13 2004, 10:30 AM
> *right on time for holloween! do we have to wear costumes?
> [snapback]2291680[/snapback]​*


YOUR NOT ALREADY WEARING YOUR'S :dunno:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i know i know, i do usually go all october wearing mine. but i havent been able to find it, if only i listened to you and did what you did, wear it all year round, i wouldnt have this problem.


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Oct 12 2004, 08:01 PM
> *i think it might be american psyco this is kinda his style
> [snapback]2289775[/snapback]​*


spell it right ass hole.


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

are you going to bring the suzki? since its a dead hop? eazy z pac biggie selana left eye, bring the suzki. where are going back in the day. stevie b. suzkis. hair spay hair bears.


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 12 2004, 09:49 PM
> *i thought it was american loco too but he dont know how to spell for shit. this guy seems like he almost graduated... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2290067[/snapback]​*


IS THEY WAY COAST ONE SPELLS IT RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 11:24 AM
> *are you going to bring the suzki? since its a dead hop? eazy z pac biggie selana left eye, bring the suzki. where are going back in the day. stevie b. suzkis. hair spay hair bears.
> [snapback]2291831[/snapback]​*


ALL I CAN SAY IS SHUT UP YOU JEALOUS BITCH.................J/K :biggrin: 
YOUR JUST MAD CAUSE YOUR YUGO ONLY HIT 5 INCH'S IN THE HOP


my mini van hit's back bumper and your yugo doesnt :0 do hate the player hate the game :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

FUCK THIS GUYS. ARE YOU STILL PICKING ME UP? :biggrin:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 13 2004, 11:29 AM
> *FUCK THIS GUYS. ARE YOU STILL PICKING ME UP? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2291855[/snapback]​*


FO SHO!


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> ALL I CAN SAY IS SHUT UP YOU JEALOUS BITCH.................J/K :biggrin:
> YOUR JUST MAD CAUSE YOUR YUGO ONLY HIT 5 INCH'S IN THE HOP
> my mini van hit's back bumper and your yugo doesnt :0 do hate the player hate the game :biggrin:
> [snapback]2291844[/snapback]​[
> suck a dick blad ass.......... :uh:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

was american man on vacation or what? it had been a while, hasnt it?


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

livinlifepoor


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

COAST ONE IS MR DICK PICK YOU UP TOO? :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i got first dibs at the quick disconnect, i got battery seat next to the window though!


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 13 2004, 11:01 AM
> *i know i know, i do usually go all october wearing mine. but i havent been able to find it, if only i listened to you and did what you did, wear it all year round, i wouldnt have this problem.
> [snapback]2291746[/snapback]​*


only way to do it 
be like american loco and hide behind a mask or a screen name :biggrin:


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Oct 13 2004, 11:41 AM
> *only way to do it
> be like american loco and hide behind a mask or a screen name :biggrin:
> [snapback]2291905[/snapback]​*


oooooooooooooooooooooo bicth. 1984 fool :uh:


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Oct 13 2004, 11:41 AM
> *only way to do it
> be like american loco and hide behind a mask or a screen name :biggrin:
> [snapback]2291905[/snapback]​*


IM NOT HARD TO FIND,JUST LOOK OUT FOR THE SIDEKICK WITH MCLEANS ON IT HITTING BACK BUMPER O.K,LIVINGLIFEBROKE.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

wheres thongsolo... maybe they are the same person...


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

dying death broak. siccness say someting over ther playin wit yor joystick, do something with that laim ass ford, paint it. how many luxry cars does luxurious has? wasnt it all euros... luxurious :roflmao:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:uh: Psyco's back and full of hate as usal.
Psyco=Thong solo.


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 11:45 AM
> *IM NOT HARD TO FIND,JUST LOOK OUT FOR THE SIDEKICK WITH MCLEANS ON IT HITTING BACK BUMPER O.K,LIVINGLIFEBROKE.
> [snapback]2291920[/snapback]​*


WHY DON'T YOU GROW SOME BALLS MAN .I KNOW IT WILL BE HARD CONSIDERING THE SIZE OF YOUR PUSSY.
I MAY BE BALD BUT YOU SEEM TO BE THE ONE WITH THE PROBLEM WITH IT (IT DON'T BOTHER ME IN THE LEAST )................BUT AT LEAST MY BALLS ARE BIG ENOUGH TO LET PEOPLE KNOW WHO I AM AND NOT BE SCARED UNLIKE YOU . YOU INTERENET GANGSTA  

PLEASE HOMIE GET A LIFE :biggrin: AND STOP HATIN


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 13 2004, 11:58 AM
> *:uh: Psyco's back and full of hate as usal.
> Psyco=Thong solo.
> [snapback]2291961[/snapback]​*


RIGHT ON THE MONEY PSTA 
NAMES CHANGE BUT THE BULLSHIT'S THE SAME


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> WHY DON'T YOU GROW SOME BALLS MAN .I KNOW IT WILL BE HARD CONSIDERING THE SIZE OF YOUR PUSSY.
> I MAY BE BALD BUT YOU SEEM TO BE THE ONE WITH THE PROBLEM WITH IT (IT DON'T BOTHER ME IN THE LEAST )................BUT AT LEAST MY BALLS ARE BIG ENOUGH TO LET PEOPLE KNOW WHO I AM AND NOT BE SCARED UNLIKE YOU . YOU INTERENET GANGSTA
> 
> PLEASE HOMIE GET A LIFE :biggrin: AND STOP HATIN
> ...


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

HEY LOCO I AM ALSO FAT WHY DON'T YOU MAKE FUN OF THAT TOO


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao: u guys are funny. fuk him and thongsong.


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 11:56 AM
> *dying death broak. siccness say someting over ther playin wit yor joystick, do something with that laim ass ford, paint it. how many luxry cars does luxurious has? wasnt it all euros... luxurious :roflmao:
> [snapback]2291954[/snapback]​*


LEARN TO SPELL PLEASE


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> > WHY DON'T YOU GROW SOME BALLS MAN .I KNOW IT WILL BE HARD CONSIDERING THE SIZE OF YOUR PUSSY.
> > I MAY BE BALD BUT YOU SEEM TO BE THE ONE WITH THE PROBLEM WITH IT (IT DON'T BOTHER ME IN THE LEAST )................BUT AT LEAST MY BALLS ARE BIG ENOUGH TO LET PEOPLE KNOW WHO I AM AND NOT BE SCARED UNLIKE YOU . YOU INTERENET GANGSTA
> >
> > PLEASE HOMIE GET A LIFE :biggrin: AND STOP HATIN
> ...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 12:09 PM
> *you and coast can lick my ass crack.shitside,sharkside,what ever you guys call your self.im going to call my club bulldoggside.
> sorry livinglifebroke i almost forgot,its 12noon,time to go raid the buffets,fatass
> [snapback]2292011[/snapback]​*


SUCK A BIG DICK , BICTH PM ME WE MEET UP SOMEWHERE, I ANIT HARD TO FIND!


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

IS THAT THE BEST YOU GOT !


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

well at least we didnt fuck up a good topic....


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

wat the fuck you laffin at? with your silver under carrage.


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

c'mon guys lets all just hop!

we found the popcorn machine(thanks 98 shark)! no worries. we also have a mini stage for a female and male hardbody contest, c'mon guys dont be afraid to wear biker shorts! the ladies might get into the mood, ya dig?. Thanks to Luxurious, we have a decent PA system for it.
Hey sleepy holla! I got the email, but cant understand the question.

al rato


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thongsolo_@Oct 13 2004, 12:44 PM
> *c'mon guys lets all just hop!
> 
> we found the popcorn machine(thanks 98 shark)! no worries. we also have a mini stage for a female and male hardbody contest, c'mon guys dont be afraid to wear biker shorts! the ladies might get into the mood, ya dig?. Thanks to Luxurious, we have a decent PA system for it.
> ...


WHAT DO YOU MEEN PA SYSTEM ? MY CLUB WOULD NOT PISS ON YOU IF YOU WERE ON FIRE ? YOU AEINT GETTING SHIT FROM US?
KEEP TRYING THONG AKA AMERICAN LOCO


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

haha 98sharks popcorn machine... good. we were gonna use that for our ride in the minivan...


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 13 2004, 01:23 PM
> *haha 98sharks popcorn machine... good. we were gonna use that for our ride in the minivan...
> [snapback]2292323[/snapback]​*


I HEAR YOU GOT THE INDUSTRIAL SIZE POPCORN MACHINE ARE YOU SURE IT WILL FIT IN THE MINI VAN........SHIT IF IT DON'T MAYBE WE CAN STRAP IT TO THE ROOF OF THE MONTE :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Oct 13 2004, 12:21 PM
> *WHAT DO YOU MEEN PA SYSTEM ? MY CLUB WOULD NOT PISS ON YOU IF YOU WERE ON FIRE ? YOU AEINT GETTING SHIT FROM US?
> KEEP TRYING THONG AKA AMERICAN LOCO
> [snapback]2292314[/snapback]​*


WUZ UP RICH I JUST PUT A DOUBLE DIAMOND ON THE NISSAN SO WE CAN TAKE THE BED DANCING COMP. FOR SURE :biggrin:


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 12:32 PM
> *wat the fuck you laffin at? with your silver under carrage.
> [snapback]2292094[/snapback]​*



That's long gone buddy.......jus wait till you see what I got now :0


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Oct 13 2004, 01:31 PM
> *WUZ UP RICH I JUST PUT A DOUBLE DIAMOND ON THE NISSAN SO WE CAN TAKE THE BED DANCING COMP. FOR SURE :biggrin:
> [snapback]2292367[/snapback]​*


I THOUGHT YOU WERE DUING THE DOOUBLE DIAMOND WITH A FOWARD FLIP AND SPINNING TAILGATE :biggrin:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 11:09 AM
> *you and coast can lick my ass crack.shitside,sharkside,what ever you guys call your self.im going to call my club bulldoggside.
> sorry livinglifebroke i almost forgot,its 12noon,time to go raid the buffets,fatass
> [snapback]2292011[/snapback]​*



LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THIS DUDE IS FUNNY....WHATS HIS NAME..AMERICAN THONG


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

are we all playing the lowrider game on big screens or what?


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Oct 13 2004, 12:40 PM
> *I THOUGHT YOU WERE DUING THE DOOUBLE DIAMOND WITH A FOWARD FLIP AND SPINNING TAILGATE :biggrin:
> [snapback]2292417[/snapback]​*



AHH SJIT CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

I AM WITH A SPINNING SNUG TOP TOO AND FIRE WORKS SHOOT OUT THE TRIPPLE RAG TOPS :biggrin:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Oct 13 2004, 01:42 PM
> *LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  THIS DUDE IS FUNNY....WHATS HIS NAME..AMERICAN THONG
> [snapback]2292429[/snapback]​*


AMERICAN THONG THATS A GOOD ONE :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Oct 13 2004, 02:07 PM
> *AMERICAN THONG THATS A GOOD ONE  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2292570[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: lol funny fat ass..... take the suzki


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

still at it huh? in general forum under super show rumor, some idiots are trying to move the super show to texas or kentucky so it can be centralized :uh: maybe american me can blow that spot up...


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 13 2004, 02:19 PM
> *still at it huh? in general forum under super show rumor, some idiots are trying to move the super show to texas or kentucky so it can be centralized :uh: maybe american me can blow that spot up...
> [snapback]2292631[/snapback]​*


lets see, that topic.


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 01:10 PM
> *:biggrin: lol funny fat ass..... take the suzki
> [snapback]2292591[/snapback]​*


\

TAKE THE SUZKI...DUDE U ARE A RIOT...
LADIES AND GENTLEMEN FROM LAYITYLOW COMEDY CENTRAL I PRESENT 2 U THONG FELLOW DEEDS


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

I GIVE UP :worship:
GOING BACK AND FORTH WITH THIS SMUCK IS USELESS 
AGIAN I WILL SAY FUCK THE INTERNET GANGSTA (AMERICAN THONG)

HIDING BEHIND A SCREEN NAME .YOUR A BIG MAN :thumbsup:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Oct 13 2004, 01:55 PM
> *I GIVE UP  :worship:
> [snapback]2292745[/snapback]​*


LOL.... :biggrin: 

THANK YOU THANK YOU ..I'LL BE HERE ALL NIGHT.


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

MAYBE I WILL TAKE ALL MY RIDE'S
YOU CHOOSE 
86 SAMURAI 
78 COUPE
70 MONTE 
87 CUTTY
TAKE YOUR PIC "YUGO ROLLER"


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Oct 13 2004, 02:00 PM
> *MAYBE I WILL TAKE ALL MY RIDE'S
> YOU CHOOSE
> 86 SAMURAI
> ...



CAN U TELL ME WHAT THE FUK IS A YUGO ROLLER..IS THAT SOME KIND OF CAR IS IT LOWER THEN A PINTO OR WHAT ???


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Oct 13 2004, 03:03 PM
> *CAN U TELL ME WHAT THE FUK IS A YUGO ROLLER..IS THAT SOME KIND OF CAR IS IT LOWER THEN A PINTO OR WHAT ???
> [snapback]2292780[/snapback]​*


the yugo thing was ment for amreican **** 
he says he has one with bags in the frt and hydro's in the back


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Oct 13 2004, 03:06 PM
> *the yugo thing was ment for amreican ****
> he says he has one with bags in the frt and hydro's in the back
> [snapback]2292790[/snapback]​*


I DO....YOU WILL SEE IT SOON. I TOUGHT I WAS GETTING INTO 408FLYERS CC..


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 03:09 PM
> *I DO....YOU WILL SEE IT SOON. I TOUGHT I  WAS GETTING INTO 408FLYERS CC..
> [snapback]2292808[/snapback]​*


408ryders? or flyers....one or those....408ridas 408 the area code? so why they have sharks on them? sunnyvale, morgan hill, gilroy, o ya gilroy why dont you have a galic on the plaque?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: this guy should have his own show. do you think he drinks some long islands before he logs on?
spills it on himself and goes and gets another one...


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 13 2004, 03:15 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: this guy should have his own show. do you think he drinks some long islands before he logs on?
> spills it on himself and goes and gets another one...
> [snapback]2292840[/snapback]​*


no cum shots :biggrin:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 02:09 PM
> *I DO....YOU WILL SEE IT SOON. I TOUGHT I  WAS GETTING INTO 408FLYERS CC..
> [snapback]2292808[/snapback]​*


WELL I THOUGHT SO 2..BUT I GUESS 408 JUST FLEW RIGHT BY U AND UR YUGO !!


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Oct 13 2004, 03:18 PM
> *WELL I THOUGHT SO 2..BUT I GUESS 408 JUST FLEW RIGHT BY U AND UR YUGO !!
> [snapback]2292855[/snapback]​*


lol :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: ya right your not funny smell like garlic


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 13 2004, 02:15 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: this guy should have his own show. do you think he drinks some long islands before he logs on?
> spills it on himself and goes and gets another one...
> [snapback]2292840[/snapback]​*


DAT AND LISTEN TO THE INSANE CLOWN POSSE.


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Oct 13 2004, 03:24 PM
> *DAT AND LISTEN TO THE INSANE CLOWN POSSE.
> [snapback]2292885[/snapback]​*


you guys are ridas huh? thats why i seen your boy w/ a big black eye not to long ago....lol :burn:


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

hey viejitas.sv stop pming me....little bi////////////cth :tears: :tears: :tears: crying whore


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 02:20 PM
> *lol :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ya right your not funny  smell like garlic
> [snapback]2292865[/snapback]​*


SMELLS LIKE GARLIC..OH MY GOD .THAT WAS UR BEST JOKE YET.UR KILLING ME OVER HERE . :roflmao: :roflmao: . WHY DONT UE DRINK SOME MORE OF " IM FUNNY " AND COME BACK FOR ONTO THE STAGE. .. 

AND TO GET THINGS STRAIGHT WE HAVE A SHARK CUZ THERE FROM THE 408..U KNNOW SAN JOSE SHARKS ..U KNOW HOCKEY..IM NOT FROM GILROY...I HAVE NOTHING AGAINST GILROY....OH WAIT A MINUITE U WOULDNT EVEN KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THE SHARKS..IM SORRY I FORGOT U PAY ATTENTION TO LADIES FIELD HOCKEY..MY BAD BRO ..IM SORRY.


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Oct 13 2004, 03:35 PM
> *SMELLS LIKE GARLIC..OH MY GOD .THAT WAS UR BEST JOKE YET.UR KILLING ME OVER HERE . :roflmao:  :roflmao: .  WHY DONT UE DRINK SOME MORE OF " IM FUNNY " AND COME BACK FOR ONTO THE STAGE. ..
> 
> AND TO GET THINGS STRAIGHT WE HAVE A SHARK CUZ THERE FROM THE 408..U KNNOW SAN JOSE SHARKS ..U KNOW HOCKEY..IM NOT FROM GILROY...I HAVE NOTHING AGAINST GILROY....OH WAIT A MINUITE U WOULDNT EVEN KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THE SHARKS..IM SORRY I FORGOT U PAY ATTENTION TO LADIES FIELD HOCKEY..MY BAD BRO ..IM SORRY.
> [snapback]2292956[/snapback]​*


ugly ass 68.....then :biggrin:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 02:25 PM
> *you guys are ridas huh? thats why i seen your boy w/ a big black eye not to long ago....lol :burn:
> [snapback]2292892[/snapback]​*


UMM BRO THERE IS SERIOUSLY SOMETHING WRONG WITH YOU..DID U WAKE UP ON THE WRONG SIDE OR WHAT...WAT DOES BEING A RIDA HAVE SOMETHING TO DO WIT A BLACK EYE...U LOST ME THERE..
UR NOT FUNNY NO MORE...


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 02:37 PM
> *ugly ass 68.....then :biggrin:
> [snapback]2292966[/snapback]​*



SHIT EVEN A UGLY 68 LOOKS BETTER THEN A YUGO...
I MEAN JUST SAYING THE WORD "YUGO" MAKES ME CHIVER ON HOW UGLY IT IS.
CANT STAND TO EVEN LOOK OR THINK ABOUT IT.


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Oct 13 2004, 03:40 PM
> *UMM BRO THERE IS SERIOUSLY SOMETHING WRONG WITH YOU..DID U WAKE UP ON THE WRONG SIDE OR WHAT...WAT DOES BEING A RIDA HAVE SOMETHING TO DO WIT A BLACK EYE...U LOST ME THERE..
> UR NOT FUNNY NO MORE...
> [snapback]2292983[/snapback]​*


hurts your feelings......go cry to momma little bi.........cth :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ladies field hockey... lol... what goes into his "im funny drink?"


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

Forum Guidelines
HelpSearchMembersCalendar 

Logged in as: AMERICAN PSYCHO ( Log Out )
My Controls · View New Posts · My Assistant · 0 New Messages 

LayItLow.com Forums > Main > Shows & Events
8 Pages « < 6 7 8 

Outline · [ Standard ] · Linear+ 
big hop in southbay-free!, come one come all

Track this topic | Email this topic | Print this topic 
AMERICAN PSYCHO Today, 03:42 PM | | Post #141 


Full Member

Posts: 114
Joined: Apr 2004




QUOTE(6TY EIGHT @ Oct 13 2004, 03:40 PM)
UMM BRO THERE IS SERIOUSLY SOMETHING WRONG WITH YOU..DID U WAKE UP ON THE WRONG SIDE OR WHAT...WAT DOES BEING A RIDA HAVE SOMETHING TO DO WIT A BLACK EYE...U LOST ME THERE..
UR NOT FUNNY NO MORE...



hurts your feelings......go cry to momma little bi.........cth 


--------------------

BACK BUMPPER YUGOS. B.B.Y. C.C. 


« Next Oldest · Shows & Events · Next Newest » 

8 Pages « < 6 7 8 

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: AMERICAN PSYCHO, VIEJITOS.SV, jenns64chevy, LaLa, 6TY EIGHT, Psta, LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS, Coast One


Fast Reply


Show Smilies Pop Up Window | Enable Smilies | Enable Signature






Close Topic Options
Track this topic
Receive email notification when a reply has been made to this topic and you are not active on the board.

Subscribe to this forum
Receive email notification when a new topic is posted in this forum and you are not active on the board.

Download / Print this Topic
Download this topic in different formats or view a printer friendly version. 
Forum Home Search Help News |-- News & Announcements Main |-- Lowrider General |-- Shows & Events |-- Maintenance & Repair |-- Custom Interiors |-- Paint & Body |-- Wheels & Tires |-- Hydraulics |-- Air Suspensions |-- Bikes & Models |-- Car Stereo |-- Classifieds |---- Feedback |-- Post Your Rides |-- Off Topic 

LiL Default English Spanish Lo-Fi Version 0.2038sec 2.00 10 queries GZIP Enabled 
Time is now: Oct 13, 2004 - 03:45 PM 

Invision Power Board v2.0.1 © 2004 IPS, Inc.Home | Forums | Tech | Rides | Girls | Store | Info | Site Outline | Help | Advertising 

© 2004 LayItLow.com


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

WELL I NEED TO GET BACK TO WORK...HEY AMERICAN THONG ..WHILE IM GONE WHY DONT U GO AND TAKE APART UR YUGO AND SNAP IT BACK TOGETHER TO KEEP URSELF BUSY..


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:roflmao: 
This whole thread keeps getting more and more funny!


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

Forum Guidelines
HelpSearchMembersCalendar 

Logged in as: AMERICAN PSYCHO ( Log Out )
My Controls · View New Posts · My Assistant · 0 New Messages 

LayItLow.com Forums > Main > Shows & Events
8 Pages « < 6 7 8 

Outline · [ Standard ] · Linear+ 
big hop in southbay-free!, come one come all

Track this topic | Email this topic | Print this topic 
AMERICAN PSYCHO Today, 03:42 PM | | Post #141 


Full Member

Posts: 115
Joined: Apr 2004




QUOTE(6TY EIGHT @ Oct 13 2004, 03:40 PM)
UMM BRO THERE IS SERIOUSLY SOMETHING WRONG WITH YOU..DID U WAKE UP ON THE WRONG SIDE OR WHAT...WAT DOES BEING A RIDA HAVE SOMETHING TO DO WIT A BLACK EYE...U LOST ME THERE..
UR NOT FUNNY NO MORE...



hurts your feelings......go cry to momma little bi.........cth 


--------------------

BACK BUMPPER YUGOS. B.B.Y. C.C. 

Coast One Today, 03:45 PM | | Post #142 


SharkSide

Posts: 616
Joined: Feb 2004
From: SJ




ladies field hockey... lol... what goes into his "im funny drink?" 


--------------------

"Got the plaque in the back straight ragtop
Peepin' the scene with the gangsta lean
Super clean in and out make you weak at the knees
I watch for the theives on my hundred spoke D's
Stereo type foe life from the streets where the palms trees sway and the money parlay..." - Mack10

"...so when you tell me that im a warrior from a lost tribe
i gotta say that i cannot feel you cuz man that aint what im seeing
im just a soldier tryin to get over on these europeans..." -MacMall 

AMERICAN PSYCHO Today, 03:46 PM | | Post #143 


Full Member

Posts: 115
Joined: Apr 2004








Forum Guidelines
HelpSearchMembersCalendar 

Logged in as: AMERICAN PSYCHO ( Log Out )
My Controls · View New Posts · My Assistant · 0 New Messages 

LayItLow.com Forums > Main > Shows & Events
8 Pages « < 6 7 8 

Outline · [ Standard ] · Linear+ 
big hop in southbay-free!, come one come all

Track this topic | Email this topic | Print this topic 
AMERICAN PSYCHO Today, 03:42 PM | | Post #141 


Full Member

Posts: 114
Joined: Apr 2004




QUOTE(6TY EIGHT @ Oct 13 2004, 03:40 PM)
UMM BRO THERE IS SERIOUSLY SOMETHING WRONG WITH YOU..DID U WAKE UP ON THE WRONG SIDE OR WHAT...WAT DOES BEING A RIDA HAVE SOMETHING TO DO WIT A BLACK EYE...U LOST ME THERE..
UR NOT FUNNY NO MORE...



hurts your feelings......go cry to momma little bi.........cth 


--------------------

BACK BUMPPER YUGOS. B.B.Y. C.C. 


« Next Oldest · Shows & Events · Next Newest » 

8 Pages « < 6 7 8 

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: AMERICAN PSYCHO, VIEJITOS.SV, jenns64chevy, LaLa, 6TY EIGHT, Psta, LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS, Coast One


Fast Reply


Show Smilies Pop Up Window | Enable Smilies | Enable Signature






Close Topic Options
Track this topic
Receive email notification when a reply has been made to this topic and you are not active on the board.

Subscribe to this forum
Receive email notification when a new topic is posted in this forum and you are not active on the board.

Download / Print this Topic
Download this topic in different formats or view a printer friendly version. 
Forum Home Search Help News |-- News & Announcements Main |-- Lowrider General |-- Shows & Events |-- Maintenance & Repair |-- Custom Interiors |-- Paint & Body |-- Wheels & Tires |-- Hydraulics |-- Air Suspensions |-- Bikes & Models |-- Car Stereo |-- Classifieds |---- Feedback |-- Post Your Rides |-- Off Topic 

LiL Default English Spanish Lo-Fi Version 0.2038sec 2.00 10 queries GZIP Enabled 
Time is now: Oct 13, 2004 - 03:45 PM 

Invision Power Board v2.0.1 © 2004 IPS, Inc.Home | Forums | Tech | Rides | Girls | Store | Info | Site Outline | Help | Advertising 

© 2004 LayItLow.com 




--------------------

BACK BUMPPER YUGOS. B.B.Y. C.C. 


« Next Oldest · Shows & Events · Next Newest » 

8 Pages « < 6 7 8 

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: AMERICAN PSYCHO, Psta, jenns64chevy, Coast One, 6TY EIGHT, VIEJITOS.SV, LaLa


Fast Reply


Show Smilies Pop Up Window | Enable Smilies | Enable Signature






Close Topic Options
Track this topic
Receive email notification when a reply has been made to this topic and you are not active on the board.

Subscribe to this forum
Receive email notification when a new topic is posted in this forum and you are not active on the board.

Download / Print this Topic
Download this topic in different formats or view a printer friendly version. 
Forum Home Search Help News |-- News & Announcements Main |-- Lowrider General |-- Shows & Events |-- Maintenance & Repair |-- Custom Interiors |-- Paint & Body |-- Wheels & Tires |-- Hydraulics |-- Air Suspensions |-- Bikes & Models |-- Car Stereo |-- Classifieds |---- Feedback |-- Post Your Rides |-- Off Topic 

LiL Default English Spanish Lo-Fi Version 0.1054sec 2.24 10 queries GZIP Enabled 
Time is now: Oct 13, 2004 - 03:46 PM 

Invision Power Board v2.0.1 © 2004 IPS, Inc.Home | Forums | Tech | Rides | Girls | Store | Info | Site Outline | Help | Advertising 

© 2004 LayItLow.com


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 13 2004, 02:45 PM
> *ladies field hockey... lol... what goes into his "im funny drink?"
> [snapback]2293006[/snapback]​*


A MIX OF BULLSHIT AND STUPIDITY !


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i think his feelings really did get hurt huh?


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

oh shit kita in the house,,,shaaaaaaaaaaaa,,,,what up man?


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 11 2004, 01:16 PM
> *FUCKING  LIAR. DUMB FUCK. CELLY CEL. CALTRANE? CALTRAIN? DUMB FUCK!!!!!!! :uh:
> [snapback]2285501[/snapback]​*


 :twak:


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Oct 13 2004, 03:52 PM
> *:twak:
> [snapback]2293039[/snapback]​*


hell ya let me no


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

found a pic of amreican thong and his club yugo rollerz
they even have women members


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Oct 13 2004, 03:54 PM
> *found a pic of amreican thong and his club yugo rollerz
> they even have women members
> [snapback]2293041[/snapback]​*


ya they drive this too.......hardcore huh


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

scared bicth  VIEJITOS.SV Re:sup, Today, 03:55 PM 


Full Member


Group: Members
Posts: 164
Member No.: 13,568
Joined: May 2004



QUOTE
QUOTE
QUOTE
QUOTE
I think if you have a problem with jesus you should step up to him. Not post all the bull shit that there is a scrap in the viejitos. My 2 cent

who the fuck are you? fake ass norteno....kicking with scraps, bicth ass ill slap you.. mind your own, real men are talking here.


For your info I'M not a norteno. And it is my bussenes when your posting my club on the net.

your a fucking bitch ass.


That makes you one too hiding behin a computer and runining you mouth.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

DAMN I WENT TO EAT GOT WAY BETTER..... :biggrin: YOU GUYS ARE FOOLS


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 13 2004, 03:59 PM
> *DAMN I WENT TO EAT GOT WAY BETTER..... :biggrin:  YOU GUYS ARE FOOLS
> [snapback]2293057[/snapback]​*


fuck you.....go back and stuff your face....town car ha cant afford a caddy?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 04:01 PM
> *fuck you.....go back and stuff your face....town car ha cant afford a caddy?
> [snapback]2293065[/snapback]​*


YA WHAT EVER...TO OLD FOR THIS SHIT,....


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

This made my day at work!!!


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 13 2004, 04:02 PM
> *YA WHAT EVER...TO OLD FOR THIS SHIT,....
> [snapback]2293069[/snapback]​*


i know everone.....huh......bicthasses


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 04:01 PM
> *fuck you.....go back and stuff your face....town car ha cant afford a caddy?
> [snapback]2293065[/snapback]​*


this from a guy who owns a yugo


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 13 2004, 04:03 PM
> *This made my day at work!!!
> [snapback]2293071[/snapback]​*


can i still cum on your face 2night?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 04:04 PM
> *can i still cum on your face 2night?
> [snapback]2293079[/snapback]​*


NASTY ASS. CAN YOU SAY WHO YOU ARE? WE WONT GET MAD AT YOU...LOL


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

VIEJITOS.SV Re:sup, Today, 03:55 PM 


Full Member


Group: Members
Posts: 164
Member No.: 13,568
Joined: May 2004



QUOTE
QUOTE
QUOTE
QUOTE
I think if you have a problem with jesus you should step up to him. Not post all the bull shit that there is a scrap in the viejitos. My 2 cent

who the fuck are you? fake ass norteno....kicking with scraps, bicth ass ill slap you.. mind your own, real men are talking here.


For your info I'M not a norteno. And it is my bussenes when your posting my club on the net.

your a fucking bitch ass.


That makes you one too hiding behin a computer and runining you mouth. 
scared bicth :ugh: :ugh: im not a norteno.....i just have red shirts


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 04:04 PM
> *can i still cum on your face 2night?
> [snapback]2293079[/snapback]​*


LOL,you got some SERIOUS issues!


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 13 2004, 04:08 PM
> *LOL,you got some SERIOUS issues!
> [snapback]2293105[/snapback]​*


ok your back?


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 03:27 PM
> *hey viejitas.sv stop pming me....little bi////////////cth    :tears:  :tears:  :tears: crying whore
> [snapback]2292910[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 13 2004, 04:04 PM
> *this from a guy who owns a yugo
> [snapback]2293078[/snapback]​*


at lest i drive my shit, cant say i seen the town car once this year, with a chip on door. big ass show car oooh. psssspssss

pissta no car... and fuck thongsolo little southside bitch. probably a 408 gilroy busrydah


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

THIS SHIT GETTS FUNNIER BY THE MINUTE


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Oct 13 2004, 04:10 PM
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2293115[/snapback]​*


my mija fortyold looks like he gone cry again like in off topic


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Oct 13 2004, 04:13 PM
> *THIS SHIT GETTS FUNNIER BY THE MINUTE
> [snapback]2293128[/snapback]​*


what you pick up cars from the junkyard put them together paint them and throw a plack up... nice


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

ph and pissta philly is gay brother lee lover city


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 04:13 PM
> *at lest i drive my shit, cant say i seen the town car once this year, with a chip on door.  big ass show car oooh. psssspssss
> 
> pissta no car... and fuck thongsolo little southside bitch. probably a 408 gilroy busrydah
> [snapback]2293125[/snapback]​*


YOU KNOW ME GOOD I HAD A LITTLE CHIP ON MY DOOR..YOU KNOW ME THAT GOOD WHAT COLOR IM PAINTING MY CAR?


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 04:14 PM
> *my mija fortyold looks like he gone cry again like in off topic
> [snapback]2293132[/snapback]​*


yeah right Bitch , Keep running your mouth it will catch up with you eventually


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 04:17 PM
> *ph and pissta philly is gay brother lee lover city
> [snapback]2293146[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: Wow,your the first person to use the "Brotherly Love" joke.Very original. :uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 04:07 PM
> *VIEJITOS.SV Re:sup, Today, 03:55 PM
> Full Member
> Group: Members
> ...


DAM ! you're not gonna say anything Izzy ?????


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

dayum, im feeling left out...


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 13 2004, 04:25 PM
> *dayum, im feeling left out...
> [snapback]2293189[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 03:15 PM
> *what you pick up cars from the junkyard put them together paint them and throw a plack up... nice
> [snapback]2293138[/snapback]​*


I WOULDNT TALK SHIT WITH THE YUGO OF UR ..UR CAR CLUB SAYS IT..CUZ THAT ALL WERE GONNA SEE IS THE BACK AND I BET THE FRONT GRILL LOOKS LIKE U OLD AND UGLY..


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 13 2004, 03:25 PM
> *dayum, im feeling left out...
> [snapback]2293189[/snapback]​*



JUMP IN BRO...OH WAIT YUGO'S CAN ONLY FIT FAT ASS AMERICAN..CUZ ITS SO SMALL OR HE IS 2 BIG


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Oct 13 2004, 04:24 PM
> *DAM ! you're not gonna say anything Izzy ?????
> [snapback]2293187[/snapback]​*


No point no one knows who he is. It's funny how his calling me a scard bitch. But Im not the one hiding behind a computer talking shit to evry one :dunno:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

we've been hearing about this yugo for a while, so why dont yugo and show us some pics?


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

just wondering?? what the fuck is a yugo??? it sounds like something out of dragon ball z


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Oct 13 2004, 04:31 PM
> *just wondering?? what the fuck is a yugo??? it sounds like something out of dragon ball z
> [snapback]2293214[/snapback]​*


these dragon ballz in your mouf biatch


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 04:33 PM
> *these dragon ballz in your mouf biatch
> [snapback]2293222[/snapback]​*


DAMN IT.....63


----------



## SAPO (Oct 9, 2004)

I got an idea american joto :cheesy: 

why dont you go up to any of these people/clubs in person and run your mouth then...instead of wasting everyones time on the internet you fucken bitch.

see how much shit you talk when u'r gettin beat down. u have no fuckin clue and no fuckin life to be starting shit with every single person on here. thats lame fool.

Or you could quit being a bitch ass and say who u r so we can handle that shit on the street .

my .02 for you bitch.

 

...go ahead reply and run your mouth as I expect.....bitch. :uh:


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

why so sad? grounded?


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Oct 13 2004, 04:28 PM
> *No point no one knows who he is. It's funny how his calling me a scard bitch. But Im not the one hiding behind a computer talking shit to evry one :dunno:
> [snapback]2293207[/snapback]​*


 TRUE


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAPOX4_@Oct 13 2004, 04:34 PM
> *I got an idea american joto  :cheesy:
> 
> why dont you go up to any of these people/clubs in person and run your mouth then...instead of wasting everyones time on the internet you fucken bitch.
> ...


HOMIE DONT EVEN WAST YOUR TIME....HES A SNICTH...


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Oct 13 2004, 04:28 PM
> *No point no one knows who he is. It's funny how his calling me a scard bitch. But Im not the one hiding behind a computer talking shit to evry one :dunno:
> [snapback]2293207[/snapback]​*


bitch,you never been in a fight in your life.your bomb is a piece of shit,ill slap you and take your over sized locs..wannabe ass,sticking up for surenos.


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAPOX4_@Oct 13 2004, 04:34 PM
> *I got an idea american joto  :cheesy:
> 
> why dont you go up to any of these people/clubs in person and run your mouth then...instead of wasting everyones time on the internet you fucken bitch.
> ...


i not wastin no on time. i dont say talk, dont reply. go play kid


----------



## SAPO (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Oct 13 2004, 02:28 PM
> *No point no one knows who he is. It's funny how his calling me a scard bitch. But Im not the one hiding behind a computer talking shit to evry one :dunno:
> [snapback]2293207[/snapback]​*


yup


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 04:36 PM
> *bitch,you never been in a fight in your life.your bomb is a piece of shit,ill slap you and take your over sized locs..wannabe ass,sticking up for surenos.
> [snapback]2293242[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

FOUND A PIC OF AMERICAN JOTO'S YUGO IN HIS YARD GETTIN READY TO INSTALLL THE BAGS


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

THIS FOOL KNOWS EVERONE.... I BET WE KICK IT WITH HIM...OR KNOW HIM :biggrin:


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAPOX4_@Oct 13 2004, 04:34 PM
> *I got an idea american joto  :cheesy:
> 
> why dont you go up to any of these people/clubs in person and run your mouth then...instead of wasting everyones time on the internet you fucken bitch.
> ...


hey 47olds,why you trying to be undercover with a different name?your a fucking square.fuckin four eyed bitch,dont think i wont sock you cause you wear glasses.


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

HERE'S A PIC AT THE PAINT SHOP
NOTE THE TOASTER LOOK HE'S GOIN FOR


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 13 2004, 04:38 PM
> *THIS FOOL KNOWS EVERONE.... I BET WE KICK IT WITH HIM...OR KNOW HIM :biggrin:
> [snapback]2293253[/snapback]​*


Probably YOU ! AHHAAHAH j/k could be anyone of us .... I know its Izzy !!! :biggrin:


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Oct 13 2004, 04:37 PM
> *FOUND A PIC OF AMERICAN JOTO'S YUGO IN HIS YARD GETTIN READY TO INSTALLL THE BAGS
> [snapback]2293251[/snapback]​*


thats right after i got it buffed out :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 03:33 PM
> *these dragon ballz in your mouf biatch
> [snapback]2293222[/snapback]​*



:dunno: umm ouch that hurt???


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 04:38 PM
> *hey 47olds,why you trying to be undercover with a different name?your a fucking square.fuckin four eyed bitch,dont think i wont sock you cause you wear glasses.
> [snapback]2293254[/snapback]​*


SOUNDS LIKE A THREAT :0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Oct 13 2004, 04:39 PM
> *Probably YOU ! AHHAAHAH j/k could be anyone of us .... I know its Izzy !!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2293257[/snapback]​*


YA ITS 40OLDS HUH...


----------



## SAPO (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 02:38 PM
> *hey 47olds,why you trying to be undercover with a different name?your a fucking square.fuckin four eyed bitch,dont think i wont sock you cause you wear glasses.
> [snapback]2293254[/snapback]​*


this aint 47 u stupid ass cock sucker. i'd like to see him beat your ass though bitch.


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

AMERICAN HOME HITTIN THE MAD THREE WHEEL


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 04:38 PM
> *hey 47olds,why you trying to be undercover with a different name?your a fucking square.fuckin four eyed bitch,dont think i wont sock you cause you wear glasses.
> [snapback]2293254[/snapback]​*


Yeah Bitch I can really double post that quick , stupid ass BITCH ... Go do something stop hateing on everyone , roll up to anytime and try an sock me you fucken twat !


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 13 2004, 04:38 PM
> *THIS FOOL KNOWS EVERONE.... I BET WE KICK IT WITH HIM...OR KNOW HIM :biggrin:
> [snapback]2293253[/snapback]​*


you wish you could kick it with me.
and no 47,im not that bitch LIZZY.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 03:35 PM
> *why so sad? grounded?
> 
> 
> ...



lol nope thats my oooooooo face. what u cant see is your lady under the desk slobbin me up


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

THIS SHITS FUNNY :biggrin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 13 2004, 04:41 PM
> *THIS SHITS FUNNY :biggrin:
> [snapback]2293272[/snapback]​*


yeah it is :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Oct 13 2004, 04:41 PM
> *AMERICAN HOME HITTIN THE MAD THREE WHEEL
> [snapback]2293267[/snapback]​*


OH SHIT.............


----------



## SAPO (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Oct 13 2004, 02:41 PM
> *lol nope thats my oooooooo face. what u cant see is your lady under the desk slobbin me up
> [snapback]2293271[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> this aint 47 u stupid ass cock sucker. i'd like to see him beat your ass though bitch.
> [snapback]2293266[/snapback]​[/quote
> 
> I WOULD PAY 2 SEE THAT SHIT....HEADLINES "47 KNOCKS OUT AMERICAN IN ONE PUNCH "...LOL...THAT WOULD BE GREAT


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Oct 13 2004, 04:41 PM
> *lol nope thats my oooooooo face. what u cant see is your lady under the desk slobbin me up
> [snapback]2293271[/snapback]​*


i know,that bitch gave me the $100 you gave her for hooking you up,fuckin trick


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> > this aint 47 u stupid ass cock sucker. i'd like to see him beat your ass though bitch.
> > [snapback]2293266[/snapback]​[/quote
> >
> > I WOULD PAY 2 SEE THAT SHIT....HEADLINES "47 KNOCKS OUT AMERICAN IN ONE PUNCH "...LOL...THAT WOULD BE GREAT
> ...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

DAY GOES BY FAST READING THIS SHIT............LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> AMERICAN HOME HITTIN THE MAD THREE WHEEL
> [snapback]2293267[/snapback]​[/quote
> 
> LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 04:36 PM
> *bitch,you never been in a fight in your life.your bomb is a piece of shit,ill slap you and take your over sized locs..wannabe ass,sticking up for surenos.
> [snapback]2293242[/snapback]​*


I think your the scard bitch. Remember I gave you our number and you never called. Or may be ou did not have 50cents to call. So you think my bomb is a pice of shit. Thats some funny shit for some one who has a yuyo. Its cool becouse you mom was happy in my bomb last night.


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

come on lizzy,i see you typing down there.fuckin dumbass cant spell,typing with one finger,one button at a-t i m e.


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 03:46 PM
> *come on lizzy,i see you typing down there.fuckin dumbass cant spell,typing with one finger,one button at a-t  i    m  e.
> [snapback]2293306[/snapback]​*



IM CURIUOS WHATS SO GREAT ABOUT UR YU-GI-OO....????
THAT MAKES IT BETTER THEN THE REST OF OURS


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Oct 13 2004, 04:42 PM
> *yeah it is  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2293277[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 03:43 PM
> *i know,that bitch gave me the $100 you gave her for hooking you up,fuckin trick
> [snapback]2293286[/snapback]​*



you got it wrong buddy. she was tryna pay me the 100 dollars. which came from your paycheck. i told her naw i cant do that american puto needs all the money he can get to fix up his yugo. so the bitch gave u back what she took from u. u better check that toothless bitch


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 04:46 PM
> *come on lizzy,i see you typing down there.fuckin dumbass cant spell,typing with one finger,one button at a-t  i    m  e.
> [snapback]2293306[/snapback]​*


You know it is kind of hard to typ or spell when your mom is sucking my dick.


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Oct 13 2004, 03:50 PM
> *you got it wrong buddy. she was tryna pay me the 100 dollars. which came from your paycheck. i told her naw i cant do that american puto needs all the money he can get to fix up his yugo. so the bitch gave u back what she took from u. u better check that toothless bitch
> [snapback]2293329[/snapback]​*


SHIT HIS YUGO DONT EVEN COST AS MUCH AS MY BATTERY DOES...I THINK I SAY IT ON A COMMERCIAL..IT WAS ADVERTISE AS $29.95 FOR 3 MONTHS AND AND THE 4TH PAYMENT IS FREE !! 
:roflmao:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Oct 13 2004, 03:52 PM
> *You know it is kind of hard to typ or spell when your mom is sucking my dick.
> [snapback]2293338[/snapback]​*




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 13 2004, 04:44 PM
> *DAY GOES BY FAST READING THIS SHIT............LOL :biggrin:
> [snapback]2293288[/snapback]​*


true :thumbsup:


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Oct 13 2004, 04:52 PM
> *You know it is kind of hard to typ or spell when your mom is sucking my dick.
> [snapback]2293338[/snapback]​*


oh you growing some balls... momma joke :uh: viejoto car club remember that ***?


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 04:54 PM
> *oh you growing some balls... momma joke  :uh:  viejoto car club remember that ***?
> [snapback]2293350[/snapback]​*


why you team up with la club? make your own bitch. like me. yugo for life


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 04:54 PM
> *oh you growing some balls... momma joke  :uh:  viejoto car club remember that ***?
> [snapback]2293350[/snapback]​*


Is that what you have tatted on your ass thats cool. :biggrin:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 03:56 PM
> *why you team up with la club? make your own bitch. like me. yugo for life
> [snapback]2293354[/snapback]​*



YUGO FOR LIFE....LMAO.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 04:56 PM
> *why you team up with la club? make your own bitch. like me. yugo for life
> [snapback]2293354[/snapback]​*


Thats funny a one man club yugo. Sorry but my car is a bomb not a yugo.


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

dont act like you dont remember. all you guys should moved to la since u on they nuts. viejotos


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 03:56 PM
> *why you team up with la club? make your own bitch. like me. yugo for life
> [snapback]2293354[/snapback]​*


AND U THINK BACK BUMPPER YUGO IS A CAR CLUB...ITS SOUND LIKE ONE OF THOSE GIRLS POWER WHEELS.... :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Oct 13 2004, 03:52 PM
> *SHIT HIS YUGO DONT EVEN COST AS MUCH AS MY BATTERY DOES...I THINK I SAY IT ON A COMMERCIAL..IT WAS ADVERTISE AS $29.95 FOR 3 MONTHS AND AND THE 4TH PAYMENT IS FREE !!
> :roflmao:
> [snapback]2293340[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

84 cut lady.. let 84 cut out to play is he grounded? living brokes sykik. suzuki side kik


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 04:58 PM
> *dont act like you dont remember. all you guys should moved to la since u on they nuts. viejotos
> [snapback]2293365[/snapback]​*


Maybe some day I joing your club american joto.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 04:59 PM
> *84 cut lady.. let 84 cut out to play is he grounded? living brokes sykik. suzuki side kik
> [snapback]2293373[/snapback]​*


OHSHIT HE KNOWS 84CUTT TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Oct 13 2004, 04:58 PM
> *AND U THINK BACK BUMPPER YUGO IS A CAR CLUB...ITS SOUND LIKE ONE OF THOSE GIRLS POWER WHEELS.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2293366[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 13 2004, 05:01 PM
> *OHSHIT HE KNOWS 84CUTT TOO :biggrin:
> [snapback]2293379[/snapback]​*


thas right. hey what u club an 408 garlic growers gonna do if the sharks don play nex year? i now 408drivers gonna have garlic and you guys noteamside?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 05:04 PM
> *thas right. hey what u club an 408 garlic growers gonna do if the sharks don play nex year? i now 408drivers gonna have garlic and you guys noteamside?
> [snapback]2293389[/snapback]​*


VERY EASY....B4 WE MADE SHARKSIDE WE MADE ANOTHER NAME...SWICTH...BICTH  HOW YOU LIKE ME NOW....


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Oct 13 2004, 05:00 PM
> *Maybe some day I joing your club american joto.
> [snapback]2293378[/snapback]​*


i wouldnt let you in if you had one, southern symphythizer... where the fuck is shevo chivo, havent seen his ass in here either...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 05:06 PM
> *i wouldnt let you in if you had one, southern symphythizer... where the fuck is shevo chivo, havent seen his ass in here either...
> [snapback]2293396[/snapback]​*


OH SHIT CHIVO TOO :biggrin:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 04:04 PM
> *thas right. hey what u club an 408 garlic growers gonna do if the sharks don play nex year? i now 408drivers gonna have garlic and you guys noteamside?
> [snapback]2293389[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 408 GARLIC GROWERS...UR FUNNY....


----------



## 84cuttlady (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 04:59 PM
> *84 cut lady.. let 84 cut out to play is he grounded? living brokes sykik. suzuki side kik
> [snapback]2293373[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

is it jus me or dose shevo look like a cat fish. he should rally think about changing he name


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

and roller coaster. wtf thinks his car is a hopper chippin ass. maybe if his name was sapo :roflmao:


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

what the hell is every one sitting around looking at the screen?? get a life assholes.

AMERICAN PSYCHO, 84cuttlady, VIEJITOS.SV, Nasty84, Psta, 6TY EIGHT, 1998shark, LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 04:09 PM
> *is it jus me or dose shevo look like a cat fish. he should rally think about changing he name
> [snapback]2293411[/snapback]​*



HEY I JUST BOUGHT ONE OF UR YUGOS ON TV..MY DAUGHTER IS GOING TO LOVE IT .. POWER WHEELS SURE INVESTED INTO A GREAT CAR FOR STARTERS.


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 04:17 PM
> *what the hell is every one sitting around looking at the screen?? get a life assholes.
> 
> AMERICAN PSYCHO, 84cuttlady, VIEJITOS.SV, Nasty84, Psta, 6TY EIGHT, 1998shark, LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS
> [snapback]2293439[/snapback]​*



CUZ WE ARE LAUGING AT YOU MAKING YOURSELF LOOK LIKE AN ASS..


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

WHERE DID HE GO..I GUESS MOMS WAS CALLN HIM FOR DINNER !!! :dunno:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Oct 13 2004, 05:18 PM
> *CUZ WE ARE LAUGING AT YOU MAKING YOURSELF LOOK LIKE AN ASS..
> [snapback]2293444[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 04:17 PM
> *what the hell is every one sitting around looking at the screen?? get a life assholes.
> 
> AMERICAN PSYCHO, 84cuttlady, VIEJITOS.SV, Nasty84, Psta, 6TY EIGHT, 1998shark, LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS
> [snapback]2293439[/snapback]​*



lol get a life?? your the 1 tryna be hard over the internet


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Oct 13 2004, 05:20 PM
> *lol get a life?? your the 1 tryna be hard over the internet
> [snapback]2293449[/snapback]​*


your the one making me talk. and 68. you should trade yours in living broke can teach you how to make a real junk yard car look decent, oh and yugos run forever.
yugo 4 life


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 04:22 PM
> *your the one making me talk. and 68. you should trade yours in living broke can teach you how to make a real junk yard car look decent, oh and yugos run forever.
> yugo 4 life
> [snapback]2293454[/snapback]​*



oh yea thats right.. i forgot i had that power over you  now speak


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Oct 13 2004, 05:18 PM
> *HEY I JUST BOUGHT ONE OF UR YUGOS ON TV..MY DAUGHTER IS GOING TO LOVE IT .. POWER WHEELS SURE INVESTED INTO A GREAT CAR FOR STARTERS.
> [snapback]2293441[/snapback]​*


that wus the most intelgenet thing yuo sadi all day


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Oct 13 2004, 05:25 PM
> *oh yea thats right.. i forgot i had that power over you    now speak
> [snapback]2293465[/snapback]​*


dont you have homework to do? u got any more pictures of u grounded?


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 04:26 PM
> *dont you have homework to do? u got any more pictures of u grounded?
> [snapback]2293471[/snapback]​*



whats sad is im only 19 and prolly have a better job then you. :uh: thats if u got a job


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

thats if you dont get fired from mc donalds for using the managers computer


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

so you guys think thong **** cancelled his show?


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 04:25 PM
> *that wus the most intelgenet thing yuo sadi all day
> [snapback]2293466[/snapback]​*



YEAH IT WAS HUH..I SURE WOULDNT BUY A REAL ONE FOR HER WHEN SHE GROWS UP....AND SAID TO SAY..CHEVYS LAST LONGER


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 04:32 PM
> *thats if you dont get fired from mc donalds for using the managers computer
> [snapback]2293491[/snapback]​*


for 1 thing i work at cisco systems. for 2 your sayin workin at mcdonalds is a better job then yours. lol and gettin fired for use'n the managers computer.. u must be speaking from experience


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

what evr happend to your homeboi teetops viejoto


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 04:34 PM
> *so you guys think thong **** cancelled his show?
> [snapback]2293497[/snapback]​*



I THINK IT WAS A JOKE FROM THE START


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 05:36 PM
> *what evr happend to your homeboi teetops viejoto
> [snapback]2293504[/snapback]​*


The last I heard he was fucking a AMERICAN JOTO.


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Oct 13 2004, 04:38 PM
> *The last I heard he was fucking a AMERICAN JOTO.
> [snapback]2293511[/snapback]​*


 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
HE GOT YOU ON THAT ONE JOTO


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Oct 13 2004, 05:35 PM
> *for 1 thing i work at cisco systems. for 2 your sayin workin at mcdonalds is a better job then yours. lol and gettin fired for use'n the managers computer.. u must be speaking from experience
> [snapback]2293503[/snapback]​*


yuo aint got to pretend well, maybe you do work there, by your size it looks like we really did catch the cooky crook, you get into the vending machins dint you? damn cisco huh, i didnt know they gave toilet cleaners laptops


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

welcome 84 cut wit a clip


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Oct 13 2004, 05:38 PM
> *The last I heard he was fucking a AMERICAN JOTO.
> [snapback]2293511[/snapback]​*


so what happened between you 2. i see some animosity. i thought you to were close. he break your heart?


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 05:41 PM
> *so what happened between you 2. i see some animosity. i thought you to were close. he break your heart?
> [snapback]2293525[/snapback]​*



Your funny :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

THIS SHIT DEEP.............................. :0


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 04:39 PM
> *yuo aint got to pretend well, maybe you do work there, by your size it looks like we really did catch the cooky crook, you get into the vending machins dint you? damn cisco huh, i didnt know they gave toilet cleaners laptops
> [snapback]2293515[/snapback]​*



dont be mad cuz a 19 year old has a better job then u. i mean i know u must feel awful right now that u have done nuttin with your life. speakin of toilet cleaners we are in need of some. it pays 11 bucks an hour. prolly more then u ever made in your whole life.  let me know. im always willin to help the poor come up.


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 04:39 PM
> *yuo aint got to pretend well, maybe you do work there, by your size it looks like we really did catch the cooky crook, you get into the vending machins dint you? damn cisco huh, i didnt know they gave toilet cleaners laptops
> [snapback]2293515[/snapback]​*



HEY I BET YOUR THAT BOY WHO WORKS IN THE BACK AT MCDONALDS THROWING OUT THE TRASH WITH YOUR HEAD DOWN ALWAYS WONDERING HOW UR LIFE CAN BE BETTER AND THEN IT GETS WORSE WHEN U GOTTA PUSH UR YUGO HOME INSTEAD OF DRIVING IT. THEN IT GETS EVEN WORSE WHEN U KNOW U GOT NOTHING ELSE TO WHERE BUT YOUR UNIFORM TO THE CLUBS CUZ UR ALWAYS SPENDING YOUR MONEY GETTING A HOOKER CUZ U CANT GET NOTHING ELSE. HUH !! YUP UR ONE OF THEM.


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

is fernando in muchos jotos too? or u upset with him too?


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Oct 13 2004, 05:44 PM
> *HEY I BET YOUR THAT BOY WHO WORKS IN THE BACK AT MCDONALDS THROWING OUT THE TRASH WITH YOUR HEAD DOWN ALWAYS WONDERING HOW UR LIFE CAN BE BETTER AND THEN IT GETS WORSE WHEN U GOTTA PUSH UR YUGO HOME INSTEAD OF DRIVING IT. THEN IT GETS EVEN WORSE WHEN U KNOW U GOT NOTHING ELSE TO WHERE BUT YOUR UNIFORM TO THE CLUBS CUZ UR ALWAYS SPENDING YOUR MONEY GETTING  A HOOKER CUZ U CANT GET NOTHING ELSE. HUH !!  YUP UR ONE OF THEM.
> [snapback]2293540[/snapback]​*


that was a one time thing, i only wore my uniform cuz you wore yours. tell the whole story or dont tell it at all


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 04:46 PM
> *that was a one time thing, i only wore my uniform cuz you wore yours. tell the whole story or dont tell it at all
> [snapback]2293545[/snapback]​*



HEY I DID TELL THE WHOLE STORY..I ONLY WORE MINE CUZ I HAD TO GO TO WORK...


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 05:44 PM
> *is fernando in muchos jotos too? or u upset with him too?
> [snapback]2293541[/snapback]​*


I think his in the yugo club. Is he fucking you too? First teetop know fernando. What a hole you are.


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

damn your real jelous, some one took both away from you huh. 2 times the pain you want to let some more out?


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Oct 13 2004, 04:47 PM
> *HEY I DID TELL THE WHOLE STORY..I ONLY WORE MINE CUZ I HAD TO GO TO WORK...
> [snapback]2293551[/snapback]​*


THERE WAS A REASON WHY..OHH WAIT I WAS A MANAGER AND U WERE TRASH


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

u guys used to be 3 musketears now its just u in tears. now this viejotos and LA is starting to make sense. who else agrees? move over dr phill im taking over.


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 05:49 PM
> *damn your real jelous, some one took both away from you huh. 2 times the pain you want to let some more out?
> [snapback]2293560[/snapback]​*


Im cool I dont play that american joto bull shit. ENJOY both dicks!!!!!!


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

you want me to enjoy them like you once did? that dont go down inthe yugo club.


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

number 4 coming right up ill be back i have to take this order. 68 add extra pickles! viejoto is ordering. and dont copem he likes em whol


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Oct 13 2004, 04:51 PM
> *Im cool I dont play that american joto bull shit. ENJOY both dicks!!!!!!
> [snapback]2293569[/snapback]​*



WELL GUYS IM OUT...UNLIKE AMERICAN JOTO..I DO HAVE A JOB UNLESS SUCKING DICKS IS ONE ..IM SORRY DID I GIVE AWAY UR OCCUPATION AMERICAN...MY BAD...I DO HAVE A LIFE UNLIKE AMERICAN WHO HAS NOTHING BETTER TO DO THEN RUN HIS MOUTH ALL OVER OTHER GUYS DICKS CUZ THATS ALL HE KNOWS BEST. HEY AMERICAN SAYING " CUM...IT DOES A BODY GOOD "

IM OUT....


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 05:52 PM
> *you want me to enjoy them like you once did? that dont go down inthe yugo club.
> [snapback]2293573[/snapback]​*



Thats not true you told me that you dont vote your member in you go down insted.
Thats cool run your club the way you think is best. :thumbsup:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Oct 13 2004, 04:56 PM
> *Thats not true you told me that you dont vote your member in you go down insted.
> Thats cool run your club the way you think is best. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2293596[/snapback]​*



THATS WHAT I HEARD..THE ONE THAT GIVE HEAD THE BEST IS IN.
MORE POWER TO YOU BRO FOR STICKY UP FOR WHAT U BELIEVE IN.


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Oct 13 2004, 05:54 PM
> *WELL GUYS IM OUT...UNLIKE AMERICAN JOTO..I DO HAVE A JOB UNLESS SUCKING DICKS IS ONE ..IM SORRY DID I GIVE AWAY UR OCCUPATION AMERICAN...MY BAD...I DO HAVE A LIFE UNLIKE AMERICAN WHO HAS NOTHING BETTER TO DO THEN RUN HIS MOUTH ALL OVER OTHER GUYS DICKS CUZ THATS ALL HE KNOWS BEST. HEY AMERICAN SAYING " CUM...IT DOES A BODY GOOD "
> 
> IM OUT....
> [snapback]2293585[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Oct 13 2004, 05:58 PM
> *THATS WHAT I HEARD..THE ONE THAT GIVE HEAD THE BEST IS IN.
> MORE POWER TO YOU BRO FOR STICKY UP FOR WHAT U BELIEVE IN.
> [snapback]2293606[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DAM this was some funny ass shit !!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

I GOT A PICURE OF HIM :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 04:40 PM
> *welcome 84 cut wit a clip
> [snapback]2293521[/snapback]​*


thanks , LOL funny shit homie


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Oct 13 2004, 02:54 PM
> *found a pic of amreican thong and his club yugo rollerz
> they even have women members
> [snapback]2293041[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

....................................... :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thongsolo_@Oct 12 2004, 06:20 PM
> *Look, if $40.oo bucks isn't shit to big tymers, then don't come.
> 
> Paul, if yer reading this,,, we got the hopping scale from East Side Riders C/C- don't worry about trying to getr a hold of showtime.
> [snapback]2289459[/snapback]​*


u aint got shit from us fool


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

HEY I KNOW WHERE U CAN FIND A PICTURE OF AMERICAN JOTO...HE IS STARRING IN THE MOVIE " THE JUNGLE BOOK" IS THE ONE THEY CALL MOGLEY..THE MAN CUB :biggrin:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 05:34 PM
> *so you guys think thong **** cancelled his show?
> [snapback]2293497[/snapback]​*


ask yourself the ?


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

you guys getting pumped, I am..I notified mcdonalds about the hop, they will have plenty of food ready. Don't worry Paul!


----------



## CHANGO (Sep 2, 2004)

THIS IS FOR REAL ? ITS PRETTY FUNNY.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

man this shit aint real. no 1 knows what the fuck this guy is talkin about.micky D's will have plenty of food ready?? lmao. ok


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Oct 13 2004, 05:58 PM
> *THATS WHAT I HEARD..THE ONE THAT GIVE HEAD THE BEST IS IN.
> MORE POWER TO YOU BRO FOR STICKY UP FOR WHAT U BELIEVE IN.
> [snapback]2293606[/snapback]​*


heard? you and viejita over tried but werent good enough.i was especting beter forty olds braged about how good u ladies were. sorry ladies, u can try agen any time tho


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

chango hmm must be shevos friend. we can start a lay it low petting zoo with all u ugly muthufuckers in here.

u hungry nasty? micky dees gots your mouth waterng?i don think you need any more food. you and mr livinbroke dick inthe cheeser should get on a diet.


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

i wus diggin threw what i missd look what i found








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 








:biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 11:42 PM
> *i wus diggin threw what i missd look what i found
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you a fool


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 14 2004, 12:24 AM
> *heard? you and viejita over tried but werent good enough.i was especting beter forty olds braged about how good u ladies were. sorry ladies, u can try agen any time tho
> [snapback]2294661[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 11:32 PM
> *chango hmm must be shevos friend. we can start a lay it low petting zoo with all u ugly muthufuckers in here.
> 
> u hungry nasty? micky dees gots your mouth waterng?i don think you need any more food. you and mr livinbroke dick inthe cheeser should get on a diet.
> [snapback]2294689[/snapback]​*



Diet?? for what?? we dont need to go on a diet.. its not like we have shity ass yugos to fit into. :twak: 

you know i aint 1 to talk shit. but u got some nerve sayin anything about anyone. lol i mean your on here reppin yugos like they are the shit. man your better off throwin some cut out cardboard on it as a body kit and throwin a coffee can on the back and take it to the runs. yugos get no love homie. 2. here u are talkin all kinds of shit when your hide'n behind a screen. NET BANGER! 3. back bumper yugos??? homie please the back bumper scrapes when u go up a drive way. Get a real car grow some balls and post a pic then talk your shit. but until then go get my big mac sucka :wave:


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

A nomber 1 coming right up! 68 he likes whole pickles like la viejita too. wrap it up nice


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 14 2004, 10:06 AM
> *A nomber 1 coming right up! 68 he likes whole pickles like la viejita too. wrap it up nice
> [snapback]2296079[/snapback]​*


COME ON DUDE DONT GET ME STARTED..YEH MORE PICKLES..IT BETTER THEN THOSE FOOT LONG COCKS THAT U LIKE. I BET U SWALLOW THOSE INSTEAD OF BITTING IT. OR DO YOU LIKE TO NIBBLE AT THE HEAD OD THE DOG.


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

u like pikles better huh ur the one steeling all the pickles? u no want to share with viejita and nasty84bmx?


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 14 2004, 10:55 AM
> *u like pikles better huh ur the one steeling all the pickles? u no want to share with viejita and nasty84bmx?
> [snapback]2296139[/snapback]​*



HEY CLAY ATKINS ..CAN U COME UP WITH SOMETHING BETTER THEN THAT....


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

:dunno: who yuo takin to. whos clay atkins, is he another speshal gest at yor hop. are yu sing solo?


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

damn you ladys tke forever to type.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 14 2004, 10:55 AM
> *u like pikles better huh ur the one steeling all the pickles? u no want to share with viejita and nasty84bmx?
> [snapback]2296139[/snapback]​*



the funny thing is id rather have a bmx then a yugo :biggrin: 
ay man lets not give this fuck face anymore of our time. hes just jealous cuz we are rollin in real cars. lets face it. u kixed up the yugo cuz u couldnt afford anything else.


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 14 2004, 11:13 AM
> *:dunno: who yuo takin to. whos clay atkins, is he another speshal gest at  yor hop. are yu sing solo?
> [snapback]2296152[/snapback]​*



IM TALKN TO U AMERICANA. PAY ATTENTION....SO WHATS UP WITH THE LAME ASS JOKES..ARE U TRYING TO BE SOMEONE UR NOT..CUZ IF U ARE THEN ITS NOT WORKN. DO ME A FAVOR SINCE U PROBABLY NEVER GOT SOME ACTION. WHY DO ASK MAMMA FOR SOME MONEY AND THE CAR. GO OUT INTO TOWN. FIND A HOOKER AND GET LAID FOR ONCE..CUZ IT SEEMS LIKE U NEED IT BAD.


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Oct 14 2004, 12:21 PM
> *the funny thing is id rather have a bmx then a yugo  :biggrin:
> ay man lets not give this fuck face anymore of our time. hes just jealous cuz we are rollin in real cars. lets face it. u kixed up the yugo cuz u couldnt afford anything else.
> [snapback]2296185[/snapback]​*


evr one is still waiting to sea what u got sisco kid


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 14 2004, 11:21 AM
> *damn you ladys tke forever to type.
> [snapback]2296179[/snapback]​*



hey aint u gonna be late. its about to be lunch time and taco bell is gonna get pretty busy. dont they need you to do the drive threw?


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 14 2004, 11:23 AM
> *evr one is still waiting to sea what u got sisco kid
> [snapback]2296195[/snapback]​*



every 1 knows what i got. since u dont i have an 84 cutty


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

is it nasty lukin?


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

Looks like it may be another entertaining day with american joto at the healm again :biggrin:


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

u must be hungry. u coming to the drive thru for some grand burrito?


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 14 2004, 11:27 AM
> *is it nasty lukin?
> [snapback]2296212[/snapback]​*



nasty LOOKIN?? naw i wouldnt dare to drive a pile of shit around


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 14 2004, 11:29 AM
> *u must be hungry. u coming to the drive thru for some grand burrito?
> [snapback]2296222[/snapback]​*



i dunno man can u hook it up?


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Oct 14 2004, 12:29 PM
> *nasty LOOKIN?? naw i wouldnt dare to drive a pile of shit around
> [snapback]2296224[/snapback]​*


u must be cunfiusd


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 14 2004, 11:21 AM
> *damn you ladys tke forever to type.
> [snapback]2296179[/snapback]​*


WELL UNLIKE U WE HAVE A THING CALL A J-O-B. DOES THAT RING A BELL TO YOU...WHY DONT U TRY TO GO OUT AND LOOK FOR AND BEING A HOOKER IS NOT ONE OF THEM.


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Oct 14 2004, 12:30 PM
> *i dunno man can u hook it up?
> [snapback]2296231[/snapback]​*


48 olds was happy when i gave it him, you werent complanin yesterday. 68 likes his pikles better though.


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Oct 14 2004, 12:32 PM
> *WELL UNLIKE U WE HAVE A THING CALL A J-O-B. DOES THAT RING A BELL TO YOU...WHY DONT U TRY TO GO OUT AND LOOK FOR AND BEING A HOOKER IS NOT ONE OF THEM.
> [snapback]2296236[/snapback]​*


i no you got a job, putting pikles on hambergers


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 14 2004, 11:30 AM
> *u must be cunfiusd
> [snapback]2296234[/snapback]​*


SHIT U MUST BE CONFUSED....MAYBE U NEED TO LOSEN SOME SCREWS UP THERE IN THE HEAD...I THINK THERE GETTING TIGHT AGAIN CUZ U CAN NOT THINK STRAIGHT.

I DONT THINK YUGO IS A REAL CAR....! CAME ON A BMX IS REAL..A YUGO IS A PILE OF SHIT THAT CAN NOT EVEN COMPARE


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 14 2004, 11:30 AM
> *u must be cunfiusd
> [snapback]2296234[/snapback]​*



no u must be CONFUSED.

u must be cunfiusd and is that all u got. homie give up. u got nuttin on me. u can say what ever u want and ill turn it around and throw it right back in your face. i know u have a grudge against me.. shit i would to if a 19 year old had a better car a better job lol prolly a better everything then u do. and for you to keep come'n back with your lame remarks. that just shows how much u nvn me


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Oct 14 2004, 12:35 PM
> *SHIT U  MUST BE CONFUSED....MAYBE U NEED TO LOSEN SOME SCREWS UP THERE IN THE HEAD...I THINK THERE GETTING TIGHT AGAIN CUZ U CAN NOT THINK STRAIGHT.
> 
> I DONT THINK YUGO IS A REAL CAR....! CAME ON A BMX IS REAL..A YUGO IS A PILE OF SHIT THAT CAN NOT EVEN COMPARE
> [snapback]2296255[/snapback]​*


i was just te statin obious. his nam is nasty84 is it not :uh:


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Oct 14 2004, 12:35 PM
> *no u must be CONFUSED.
> 
> u must be cunfiusd and is that all u got. homie give up. u got nuttin on me. u can say what ever u want and ill turn it around and throw it right back in your face. i know u have a grudge against me.. shit i would to if a 19 year old had a better car a better job lol prolly a better everything then u do. and for you to keep come'n back with your lame remarks. that just shows how much u nvn me
> [snapback]2296258[/snapback]​*


haha no grudge. no nv. you guys or on my nuts i get the last word. how bout we get together and all go to the bar, oh wait no ids

sorry 68 hamberger marys is closed, no pikles for u to handle


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 14 2004, 11:36 AM
> *i was just te statin obious. his nam is nasty84 is it not :uh:
> [snapback]2296266[/snapback]​*



and nasty84 has 2 do with what.??? i dont see your point


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Oct 14 2004, 12:41 PM
> *and nasty84 has 2 do with what.??? i dont see your point
> [snapback]2296287[/snapback]​*


dam woman. u said u own a 84 cutt were is he by the way. i ask if it was nasty your name is nasty 84 :uh: children


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 14 2004, 11:39 AM
> *haha no grudge. no nv. you guys or on my nuts i get the last word. how bout we get together and all go to the bar, oh wait no ids
> 
> sorry 68 hamberger marys is closed, no pikles for u to handle
> [snapback]2296278[/snapback]​*



your on my nuts. thats u gotta keep talkin shit. u dont get the last word. u dont get the last anything well unless u try and show your yugo at a show.

just give up no matter what u do or what u say. u will always be the american puto with the yugo. now be gone. dont reply.. theres no need for you to keep makin your self look like a fool


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

ar you comin for your buritto or wat? i see viejita comin i got to giv him his order


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 14 2004, 11:43 AM
> *dam woman. u said u own a 84 cutt were is he by the way. i ask if it was nasty your name is nasty 84 :uh: children
> [snapback]2296300[/snapback]​*



its just a nick name good lord. u try so hard to come back with a comment when they are stupid


like this 


> dam woman. u said u own a 84 cutt were is he by the way. i ask if it was nasty your name is nasty 84 :uh: children


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

ok so ar u coming or wat.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

well since u want to keep makin a fool out of your self. ill leave u be. ive already made u look stupid.. more then u made your self. so im gonna let the rest of the guys clown u too.


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

see yuo at 12 like usual. cant we all jus get along :dunno:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 14 2004, 11:39 AM
> *haha no grudge. no nv. you guys or on my nuts i get the last word. how bout we get together and all go to the bar, oh wait no ids
> 
> sorry 68 hamberger marys is closed, no pikles for u to handle
> [snapback]2296278[/snapback]​*



HOW DID U GET THE LAST WORD...YUP THAT RITE NO ID..SO I GUESS U BETTER RUN HOME CUZ ITS UR NITE NITE TIME...MAYBE IN ABOUT 4 YEARS WHEN U TURN 21 U CAN COME OUT AND PLAY BUT UNTILL THEN DONT GET TO STRESS OUT WITH THE BARBIE DOLLS CUZ UR NOT 21...


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

i got id. your boi dont tho. u were really looking foward to hamberger marys huh


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

oh boy, this shit still going?


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

HAVEN'T LOOKED ALL DAY .LOOKS LIKE ITS STILL GOING STRONG 
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA NO MORE FOR ME !
I LEAVE YOU KIDS ALONE SO YOU CAN FIGHT IT OUT ......LATE


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i guess there was a cease fire? :dunno:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Me and Julie work at Cisco Sys too,  Too bad this topic is lame.

 Get back to work!


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

AMERICAN PHYSCHO tell who you are already someone's gonna find out










:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 



LOL


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

yeah let us all know !
you prolly won't hideing seems to be your style and it fits you well.
don't worry though  we will find out :thumbsup: its a gaurentee! just remeber some people won't be so forgiving when the find out its someone they know . :0 you might wanna watch your back man. just a word of advice! by the way i am checking into thongsolo too. :0 
give me one or two more days and we will all know . till then homie 



>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> SWEAT IT OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :tears: <<<<<<<<<< :guns: :wave:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

BYE THE WAY I FOUND A PIC OF YOU AND THE NEW TOP SECRET 
"YUGO LE CABROILET" PROJECT YOU HAVE IN THE WORKS. THIS TIME ARE YOU GOIN TO PUT BAGS IN THE FRT AND HYDRO'S IN THE BACK ?


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 13 2004, 05:09 PM
> *is it jus me or dose shevo look like a cat fish. he should rally think about changing he name
> [snapback]2293411[/snapback]​*


SHUT UP BYTCH DON'T KNO WHO U R YET :biggrin: BUT I MUST OF PUNKED U IN DA PAST DATZ Y U TALKIN SHYT ON ON DA NET NOT TO MY FACE....REMEMBER GIVIN DIZ CATFISH HEAD IN BACK OF UR 4 DOOR?! LOL OK DATZ ALL 4 ME NOT WASTIN NO MORE TYME ON DIZ BYTCH....  :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:roflmao: 

american psycho is _ _ _ _ _ .. _ _ _ LOL and/or _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

lets play wheel of fortune .... anyone wanna buy a vowel 

or hang man ????? :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Oct 15 2004, 02:57 AM
> *SHUT UP BYTCH DON'T KNO WHO U R YET  :biggrin: BUT I MUST OF PUNKED U IN DA PAST DATZ Y U TALKIN SHYT ON ON DA NET NOT TO MY FACE....REMEMBER GIVIN DIZ CATFISH HEAD IN BACK OF UR 4 DOOR?! LOL OK DATZ ALL 4 ME NOT WASTIN NO MORE TYME ON DIZ BYTCH....   :twak:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2298809[/snapback]​*



LOL cat fish


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

??


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Oct 14 2004, 11:12 PM
> *BYE THE WAY I FOUND A PIC OF YOU AND THE NEW TOP SECRET
> "YUGO LE CABROILET" PROJECT  YOU HAVE IN THE WORKS. THIS TIME ARE YOU GOIN TO PUT  BAGS IN THE FRT AND HYDRO'S IN THE BACK ?
> 
> ...


hey i seen that guy off the alameda over by stockton! he was showing at the salt and pepper get, he had full metal foil suspension.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 15 2004, 07:55 AM
> *hey i seen that guy off the alameda over by stockton! he was showing at the salt and pepper get, he had full metal foil suspension.
> [snapback]2299265[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Oct 15 2004, 07:54 AM
> *LOL cat fish
> [snapback]2299104[/snapback]​*


lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 15 2004, 09:20 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS ASS, HUH?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 15 2004, 09:21 AM
> *THATS ASS, HUH?
> [snapback]2299337[/snapback]​*


I wouldnt mind hittin that from the Back!!!


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 15 2004, 09:19 AM
> *lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2299325[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Oct 14 2004, 07:58 PM
> *Me and Julie work at Cisco Sys too,   Too bad this topic is lame.
> 
> Get back to work!
> [snapback]2298036[/snapback]​*



seriuous..o.k everyone back to work...oops..im sorry american u dont have one.


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

AMERICAN JOTO


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Oct 14 2004, 11:20 PM
> *yeah  let us all know !
> you prolly won't hideing seems to be your style and it fits you well.
> don't worry though    we will find out  :thumbsup: its a gaurentee! just remeber some people won't be so forgiving when the find out its someone they know . :0 you might wanna watch your back man. just a word of advice! by the way i am checking into thongsolo too. :0
> ...


yeah this bitch american joto will never come out as to who he is , cause he's a bitch


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Oct 15 2004, 10:01 AM
> *yeah this bitch american joto will never come out as to who he is , cause he's a bitch
> [snapback]2299493[/snapback]​*


HELL YA, HANG HIM :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Oct 15 2004, 08:49 AM
> *AMERICAN JOTO
> [snapback]2299439[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

all you **** are still swinging from my NUTS


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Oct 15 2004, 12:12 AM
> *BYE THE WAY I FOUND A PIC OF YOU AND THE NEW TOP SECRET
> "YUGO LE CABROILET" PROJECT  YOU HAVE IN THE WORKS. THIS TIME ARE YOU GOIN TO PUT  BAGS IN THE FRT AND HYDRO'S IN THE BACK ?
> [snapback]2298577[/snapback]​*


SOME BODY PHOTOSHOP SOME TRIPLE GOLD 13'S ON IT


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Oct 15 2004, 11:58 AM
> *SOME BODY PHOTOSHOP SOME TRIPLE GOLD 13'S ON IT
> [snapback]2299779[/snapback]​*


But they ave to be craigers.thats the real shit.maybe i can join luxurious.



on second thought,im too clean for luxurious.


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Oct 15 2004, 02:46 PM
> *But they ave to be craigers.thats the real shit.maybe i can join luxurious.
> on second thought,im too clean for luxurious.
> [snapback]2300347[/snapback]​*


YEAH IT IS :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:0


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SSSJ_@Oct 16 2004, 11:15 AM
> *livinlifeasafag.your a pinche puta.you have the same rims on all your rides.you drive a gay ass sidekick. your monte carlo look liks shit.it has nothing to it.simple black paint with the black rims off your caddy. and your caddy. the primered caddy with clear. stop posting up stupid shit dum-fuck
> [snapback]2302357[/snapback]​*


STEP TO ME, I AEINT HARD TO FIND 

AS FOR MY CARS STOP BEING JEALOUS AND GO ON WITH YOUR LIFE

IF YOU KNEW WHAT YOU WERE TALKING ABOUT THE RIMS ON THE MONTE ARE 13'S AND THE RIMS ON THE CADDY ARE 14'S SO THEY CAN'T BE THE SAME
STUPID FUCK
AND BY THE WAY IT'S A SAMURAI NOT A SIDE KICK DUMBASS 

WHATS WRONG PSYCHO HAD TO GET A NEW NAME AFTER BEING BANNED.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

HERE WE GO AGAIN//////////////////// :uh:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

HATERZ!!!!


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SSSJ_@Oct 16 2004, 02:16 PM
> *fucken leva. you still running your big ass mouth.you better stop talking back to your daddy ,you bald ass puta. i'll clown all your cars in that LUXURIOUS car club.with nothing but regals and cutlasses. nice LUXURIOUS cars.
> [snapback]2302698[/snapback]​*


OK TOUGH-GUY


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

:0 the hate never stops


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

:0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 31 2008, 10:29 PM~11486667
> *:0
> *


Damn, talk about old....


----------

